

AI as puppetry, and rediscovering a long forgotten game - georgeoliver
http://www.pawfal.org/dave/blog/2015/07/ai-as-puppetry-and-rediscovering-a-long-forgotten-game/

======
PaulHoule
I wouldn't diss puppetry too much, even though there are reasons to move
beyond it.

For instance, IBM Watson started life as a television performer and still is
behind the scene in IBM's TV ads. So far as presentation of self and other
things that will help people relate to an A.I. it is not bad to think of the
A.I. as an actor and the people developing it as writers, directors, etc.

------
eric_h
to run on os x:

> brew install scons freeglut openal-soft

> scons

> ./geo

------
Taswini
Pot, meet kettle.

